# I have to give up my dog



## josh2987 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just started this whole process a few nights ago now, and it's the hardest thing I've ever had to do, so please forgive the lack of introduction and details at the moment. I was going to write a long post, but for now I'm just going to post the e-mail I sent to Ben's( my dog) breeder. 

----Hi Ned, how are you. Sorry for not sending any pics of Ben much sooner, things have been hectic to say the least. Ben has become my best friend, and he's more like a little kid than my dog now. Unfortunately, this e-mail doesn't bring good news. I was diagnosed with cancer a couple of months ago, and within the past month things have gotten progressively worse. I've always been the type of person to never give up animals(as I see them as your children as soon as you get them), but it's come to a point where I can't phsyically take care of Ben anymore. and I can't give him the attention that he diserves; and it's not fair to him. I don't have any family, and I don't have any friends that can take him. I just started this whole process of looking last night. I realize I'm completely putting you on the spot, but this wont be such a nightmare if I know Ben is going to a good home, especially one with other dogs. If you could find it in your heart to take him, I would be eterenally greatful. If you have any suggestions or can think of anyone else, please let me know. Thank you so much either way.

Josh

I have all and any papers for him, as well as the original contract. I will post pics of Ben when he was a puppy, and current ones as well as his father ( Limonite Von strauss.) Can anyone tell me how to post pics here? He was born Jan 16th, 2010.

Thank you


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This seems to have been posted 3x so I'm closing this one and will refer everyone to the following to post comments and helpful ideas.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion-general/143634-i-have-give-up-my-dog.html

Thanks,
Vinnie
Admin


----------

